

U.S. Now Paints Apple as ‘Ringmaster’ in Its Lawsuit on E-Book Price-Fixing - fpgeek
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/15/technology/us-now-paints-apple-as-ringmaster-in-its-lawsuit-on-e-book-price-fixing.html?_r=0

======
nickm12
'After Random House finally agreed to a contract on Jan. 18, 2011, Eddy Cue,
the Apple executive in charge of its e-books deals, sent an e-mail to Mr. Jobs
attributing the publisher’s capitulation, in part, to “the fact that I
prevented an app from Random House from going live in the app store,”'

Three years ago I gave up on iOS because I could no longer look the other way
while Apple took control over which programs a user could and could not run.
For me the last straw was the edict about the acceptable programming languages
a program could be written in. However, over the years I get more and more
confirmation that I was right about Apple.

